

FBI really doesn’t want anyone to know about “stingray” use by local cops - diafygi
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/02/fbi-really-doesnt-want-anyone-to-know-about-stingray-use-by-local-cops/

======
diafygi
Relevant letter section:

    
    
        In the event that the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension receives a
        request pursuant to the Freedom of Information Act (5 USC 552) or an equivalent
        state or local law, the civil or criminal discovery process, or other judicial,
        legislative, or administrative process, to disclose information concerning the
        Harris Corporation [REDACTED] the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension will
        immediately notify the FBI of any such request telephonically and in writing in
        order to allow sufficient time for the FBI to seek to prevent disclosure through
        appropriate channels.
    

This is a written policy that FOIA requests should by default be resisted.
This combined with the change from a mission of "law enforcement" to "national
security"[1] signifies a huge shift in the FBI away from a rule-of-law culture
to a rule-of-man culture.

[1]: [http://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word/fbis-main-mission-now-
not...](http://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word/fbis-main-mission-now-not-law-
enforcement)

